# Three Gyuto Profiles



## Salty dog

Came across this photo and thought it may be interesting to "profile geeks".

Bob Kramer, "Salty's Style"
Devin Thomas ITK Prototype
Masamoto Honyaki


----------



## jai

**** that Kramer is hot and I don't normally like the look of kramers much.


----------



## jbl

I think that may have been ground down...


----------



## jai

whatever was done to it I like it.


----------



## TB_London

IIRC Salty requested the profile specifically when custom ordering from Kramer.


----------



## TheDispossessed

IMO you just can't beat the Masamoto's profile. Once you graduate from rock-chopping, that's one hell of a useful shape right there.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Is that DT a 270MM?


----------



## Salty dog

240


----------



## bkultra

I have looked at this picture more then a few times over the years. I now own two of the three knives, again probably because of this picture.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Damn, it's a beast!


----------



## Anton

That's a good view
That Masamoto profile always looks the business


----------



## mpukas

just missing a Shig in the mix, Salty


----------



## Erilyn75

I love the profile on the DT. Purty purty


----------



## bahamaroot

That picture really makes me understand why I love my Masamoto.


----------



## xueqi89

these 3 gyuto are beast, the masamoto have a nice polish to it


----------



## longhorn

The Masamoto profile will always be my favorite. But I wouldn't be too upset if I found something I like better. Just out of curiosity do you have a preference yourself, Salty? Or is it more like a different day, different flavor kind of thing?


----------



## bkultra

longhorn said:


> The Masamoto profile will always be my favorite. But I wouldn't be too upset if I found something I like better. Just out of curiosity do you have a preference yourself, Salty? Or is it more like a different day, different flavor kind of thing?



I believe he favors his mizuno tanrenjo profile for his "all rounder"


----------



## Salty dog

Yep, the miz has the most miles on it.

I like a pointy tip and a decent flat spot like the Masamoto and others. I also like them sub 50 in height.


----------



## 29palms

That's the finest looking Kramer I've ever seen.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

TheDispossessed said:


> IMO you just can't beat the Masamoto's profile. Once you graduate from rock-chopping, that's one hell of a useful shape right there.



Maybe it's just me, but I really like the KS for rock chopping?


----------



## menzaremba

I come back to this post again and again to look at these three knives. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## CoqaVin

I have started to appreciate a flatter profile, the DT ITK and Massamoto both have really awesome profiles, I am not a big fan of the "German" type profile, like a wustie or henckels, I see the Kramer was ground down or changed a little bit, the profile is a little different than stock


----------



## Anton

Masamoto profile is money


----------



## JohnnyChance

CoqaVin said:


> I have started to appreciate a flatter profile, the DT ITK and Massamoto both have really awesome profiles, I am not a big fan of the "German" type profile, like a wustie or henckels, I see the Kramer was ground down or changed a little bit, the profile is a little different than stock



Salty requested a modified profile from Bob.


----------



## apicius9

For me, Devin wins, but what do I know...

Stefan


----------

